# First attempt at cheese!



## CFLJOHN512 (Jan 9, 2021)

It’s in the 40s finally here in FL.  Bought a pile of cheeses yesterday and opened them and let them relax in the fridge over night.   Got the Amazin tray going with a cherry/hickory blend going.  It’s hovering around 84°.  It’s been going for about an hour so far.  Rotating about every 20 mins.   I’m shooting for 3 hours before removing and throwing in the fridge for a few hours.  Then I’ll vacuum seal them and store for about 10 days.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 9, 2021)

Nice. I love Cabot


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 9, 2021)

Looks good John just make sure they are dry when you go to vacuum seal.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 9, 2021)

Looks like ya got it. And ditto what piney said.


----------



## Jabiru (Jan 9, 2021)

Nice mix of cheese there. They will go great with a beer.

Looks like you have it dialed in. I normally do smoked salt at the same time as cheese. It’s so tasty.

smoked cheese is a big favourite around here. In winter I’ll do about 15 pounds to last through summer.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 9, 2021)

Looks awesome!


----------



## zwiller (Jan 10, 2021)

Nice selection of cheese!  Best of luck.  While it's still cool for you, I suggest you try some dust as it adds very little, if any, heat when used compared to pellets.  84F is pushing it.   Most guys say 70F or less (but above freezing in Ohio ) . Dust is also a milder/cleaner smoke and was a game changer for my cheese.


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Jan 10, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> Looks good John just make sure they are dry when you go to vacuum seal.



I put them in the fridge unwrapped for a few hours before I sealed them.   Zero moisture on the outside.


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Jan 10, 2021)

Here is the end result.   I had to taste test a few of them.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 10, 2021)

Looks Great, CFL !!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 10, 2021)

Looks like your set for a while!
Nice color on the cheese!
Al


----------

